# Ice ice baby



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Made a video of the ice...they are saying up to a half inch of ice. Things are getting bad, dont mind the girls that stop by in the video!

Added some fluid film also, bnc/vaughshultz style!

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/fluidfilm.flv


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no video there lol
be careful in that ice looks like it will be here soon


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ColliganLands;705298 said:


> no video there lol
> be careful in that ice looks like it will be here soon


try now.....


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

wow this will be a fun one


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Come to Cleveland, I just drove sideways all the way into my drive...and I didn't want to :crying:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i got it
just one question for you .... WHY?
be safe out there


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ColliganLands;705317 said:


> yea i got it
> just one question for you .... WHY?
> be safe out there


All for plow site!:waving: Heavy frz rain here now!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I liked it lol.
And I like to think I have good taste!:salute:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I am sure those girls thought your red and white boxers were soooooooooo cooooooool.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Did 06 put something in ur drink? LOL I can just picture you goin head first into the plow! :crying: hahahahaha And there really is FF on the driveway! 

Heres what Tim will need to get....The Epoke salter that costs $1200


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;705333 said:


> I liked it lol.
> And I like to think I have good taste!:salute:


Thanks will


JDiepstra;705360 said:


> I am sure those girls thought your red and white boxers were soooooooooo cooooooool.


Sorry i lost some weight over the last few months....:waving:


creativedesigns;705361 said:


> Did 06 put something in ur drink? LOL I can just picture you goin head first into the plow! : hahahahaha And there really is FF on the driveway!
> 
> Heres what Tim will need to get....The Epoke salter that costs $1200


lmao cre.....


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey tim admit it you had your heelys on LOL  be safe and see that new salter is paying off


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike psd;705380 said:


> hey tim admit it you had your heelys on LOL  be safe and see that new salter is paying off


lmao...i put fluid film on my shoes...lol

Going to be alot worse up by you! be safe


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm not worried one bit just wish we had some snow :crying:


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Why $1200? Farm and fleet $165, just as good!purplebou


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Doom & Gloom;705573 said:


> Why $1200? Farm and fleet $165, just as good!purplebou


a 5 gallon bucket in my garage for free with a coffee can in my house for free and some rock salt. or have my friend sit on the tailgate with the bucket and can and throw it


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Roflmao, looks like someone had fun!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

wow Tim......no offense but thats the dumbest video ive seen lol just like cre i was waiting for you to go head 1st into the plow 

"what are you doing?!" - she said it best


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;705754 said:


> wow Tim......no offense but thats the dumbest video ive seen lol just like cre i was waiting for you to go head 1st into the plow
> 
> "what are you doing?!" - she said it best


Wow Dave a simple that was not my cup of tea would have did just fine.......

and that girl would prob not give u the time of day!:waving:

302 views and counting Dave, the people love me!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;705793 said:


> Wow Dave a simple that was not my cup of tea would have did just fine.......
> 
> and that girl would prob not give u the time of day!:waving:
> 
> 302 views and counting Dave, the people love me!


but only 20 replies... lol the other 282 are too nice to reply 

just bustin on ya timmy. but i would expect those antics from cre not you. lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;705821 said:


> but only 20 replies... lol the other 282 are too nice to reply
> 
> just bustin on ya timmy. but i would expect those antics from cre not you. lol


lol......its better to have fun dave, makes life better!

Im a plowsite rockstar


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Give Tim a break. that's the closest NJ had to snow in 20 yrs.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;705870 said:


> Give Tim a break. that's the closest NJ had to snow in 20 yrs.


lol....thanks GV...people just need to laugh! I think plowing is over rated...ice is way better!:waving:

here is a vid from my b-day snow!

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplowtest.flv


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well Tim I was your supporter but after watching that carnival ride ,it's time to turn your plow permit in!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

tls22;705291 said:


> Made a video of the ice...they are saying up to a half inch of ice. Things are getting bad, dont mind the girls that stop by in the video!
> 
> Added some fluid film also, bnc/vaughshultz style!
> 
> http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/fluidfilm.flv


Talk about playing in traffic . Whats in the pipe? lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;705894 said:


> Well Tim I was your supporter but after watching that carnival ride ,it's time to turn your plow permit in!


1hr=money:waving:


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

tls22;705891 said:


> lol....thanks GV...people just need to laugh! I think plowing is over rated...ice is way better!:waving:
> 
> here is a vid from my b-day snow!
> 
> http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplowtest.flv


 Ice is nice . More profitable and less work
. Pass the salt please.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Turbodiesel;705896 said:


> Talk about playing in traffic . Whats in the pipe? lol


pure love for snow:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

this thread is definitely "not my cup of tea"


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;705961 said:


> this thread is definitely "not my cup of tea"


lmao.....just wait im going to make this so offtopic and random..it will be the best thread on plowsite.

Dave you just wish you could plow as cool as me!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;705963 said:


> lmao.....just wait im going to make this so offtopic and random..it will be the best thread on plowsite.
> 
> Dave you just wish you could plow as cool as me!


good for you buddy  keep up the good work


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;705966 said:


> good for you buddy  keep up the good work


almost 500 views.......this thread is a hit.....kind of like when titanic came out! But this ship will not sink!:salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;705970 said:


>


we have popcorn smileys......we have a hit on our hands....

thanks tom:waving:


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

How many fingers am I holding up Timmy?

( I think he's hammered)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Timmy is starting to sound like a NJ version of Creative !


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

LMAO now thats scary


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

tls22;705904 said:


> pure love for snow:waving:


lol, BUT THAT WAS ICE.LOL


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Video.

Carhartt coat?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Supper Grassy;706386 said:


> Nice Video.
> 
> Carhartt coat?


Lol...thanks man!

Yeah got that coat for 60 bucks right before the st patrick day sleet storm......they thought winter was over. It was 70 the day before!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Supper Grassy;706386 said:


> Nice Video.
> 
> Carhartt coat?


whats wrong with carhatt?


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

tim ....think you need about 3-6' of snow to play with before u go crazy!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;706880 said:


> tim ....think you need about 3-6' of snow to play with before u go crazy!


I had that on the 20th of dec.....ice allows me to dance like a freak!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like Timmy 15 minutes of fame is up .All the ice and snow is gone from NJ!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

For now but we might have something for Saturday.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh Myyyyyy! Not quite sure what to say! LOL Your plowing vid made me dizzy.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;707018 said:


> Looks like Timmy 15 minutes of fame is up .All the ice and snow is gone from NJ!


This is still a hit...a instant classic...just wait for friday night after a few beers. I have somthing in the works!


J&R Landscaping;707023 said:


> For now but we might have something for Saturday.


shhhhhhhh....im going to the beach on saturday!


JD Dave;707030 said:


> Oh Myyyyyy! Not quite sure what to say! LOL Your plowing vid made me dizzy.


Any plowing will make u dizzy!


----------

